# stink bait....



## mxking725 (Mar 25, 2010)

what whould yall say is the best stink bait yall had ever used????


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't fish fresh water often, but I just purchased some Danny Kings Punch Bait and used it Thursday night. It worked very well and I found it pretty easy to work with. My 2 cents


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Sureshot works good for me. Tried many others to experiment with and I still prefer Sureshot.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There are only two, Danny King and Sure Shot. The rest are smelly gobs in a jar or sack.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like to try Sure Shot if I could find it! Danny Kings does work good though.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*stink bait*

I wouldn't be caught dead using it and sure wouldn't recomend it. 
BUT, 
On my fishing trip to livingston a couple of weeks ago we were catching alot of catfish and they were biting good. my cousin had a tub of that kings punch bait and was smoking the fish. i told him there was a piece of worm on his hook and that's what they were smelling. He took it off and was still tearing the catfish up. I was using them balls from walmart and was getting bites but not like him. anyway, my two cents. also, I hid the rest of it in my tackle box so i'll have it next time.


----------



## mxking725 (Mar 25, 2010)

u wouldnt be cought dead using stink bait??? but u just said the u were using it last weekend i dont get it....


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

has anyone used ******** catfish soap with any success i would like to hear everyones comment.

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## big shark (Jul 27, 2004)

*Where can u get it?*

Does anyone know where you can get Danny King punch bait around Missoiuri City?


----------



## peyton (Mar 5, 2010)

where can I buy Danny Kings is it on0line only or does some store have it on the shelf


----------



## bobby n (Jul 31, 2007)

walmart , academy


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

I like stick it ! but you can only buy at one place up in Willis right off of lake conroe 1097....


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I like cookie dough on Lake Conroe but on some of the other lakes Danny Kings is good. Cookie dough is made in Conroe and does not smell like the other baits. It will stay on the hook really good also. The channels like it on Conroe.

Matt


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Gander Mountain sell DK's in various size containers up to 7 lbs.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*yes i did say we used it.*

Let me get it straight before I'm a fibber. I use bait that I catch. I ruined my castnet at the tube. Which I've never done. but, anyway my cousin bought several stink baits and browders didn't have minnows so I had no choice but to use the baits he bought. I tried to stay away from the stink baits by using the shad I bought from browders. but when he was tearing my but up with the stink bait, I swallowed my pride and used it. What I'm really getting at is they really do work and the best one was the king's punch bait.


----------



## mxking725 (Mar 25, 2010)

ohh ok man i get it not i thought u were tryin to tell me to never use it but then u start sayin u ues so i mis understood sorry but thanks for all yalls help


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*stink bait*

The best stink bait i have ever used is Bobs punch bait. It was sold all around south texas. I don't know if they are still selling it though. Me and a buddy caught 48 blues in under an hour using it on Lake Mathis.


----------



## itstonyyy (Apr 20, 2010)

crawfish stink bait, its from dallas.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Had great luck with Big Marv's Cheese bait last weekend at Choke.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Sure Shot Catfish Punch Bait - Danny Kings Catfish Bait is not the catfish bait it used to be. I have heard good things ab out Big Marv's also but have not used it, though I had used Bob Finchers bait and I am told it is the same thing.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Sure Shot is at http://www.catfishbait.net/.


----------



## itstonyyy (Apr 20, 2010)

Danny king's stink bait garlic flavor was doing damage for me lately. Catchin' hella cats in Lake Conroe


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Mr Whiskers cheese flavor always worked pretty good for me in the springtime in shallow water, flooded green weeds if you could find where the lake came up and flooded green grass or weeds. Put it about 18 inches under a small bobber and cast it out to about 3 ft deep past the weeds. It has cattails like fibers in it and you punch it in with a small treble hook. It works pretty good consistantly for me. It stays on the hook pretty good to.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Dwight said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead using it and sure wouldn't recomend it.
> BUT,
> On my fishing trip to livingston a couple of weeks ago we were catching alot of catfish and they were biting good. my cousin had a tub of that kings punch bait and was smoking the fish. i told him there was a piece of worm on his hook and that's what they were smelling. He took it off and was still tearing the catfish up. I was using them balls from walmart and was getting bites but not like him. anyway, my two cents. also, I hid the rest of it in my tackle box so i'll have it next time.


That oughtta be ripe!:fishy:


----------



## Kneezles (Jan 19, 2010)

We were out on Squaw Creek reopening this weekend and were using a stink bait made by a guy in Stephenville that knocked them dead. We we went out twice and limited out within 2 hours each time. I'm gonna find out where to get it and get a gallon myself. It's $25 for a gallon and the smell would make a train take a dirt road!!! But with a little "stinky wheat" broadcast out and this stink bait, it's a deadly combination for catfish!

Tim


----------

